# Bellator April 3 ***SPOILERS***



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Eddie Alvarez def Lougran via submission Round 1
Jorge Masvidal def Nick Agallar via TKO strikes Round 1
Yahir Reyes def Nick Gonzalez via submission RNC Round 1


I'll post more as soon as I get them.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, all round one stoppages so far.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm actually reading the play by play results, Bellator isn't going to air these fights until tommorrow night on ESPN Deportes.

Weak.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I'm actually reading the play by play results, Bellator isn't going to air these fights until tommorrow night on ESPN Deportes.
> 
> Weak.


Aw that sucks...I was just about to go look around to see if there was some way to watch it. I'm definitely going to try tomorrow though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Reyes competed in the FW tourney earlier that wasn't related to the Alveraz-Masvidal tournament.

Imada defeated Martinez via first round sub RNC in the LW tournament.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I read the play by play an it sounds like Alvarez got rocked pretty hard early on.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I read the play by play an it sounds like Alvarez got rocked pretty hard early on.



Yeah, here's the pbp for the rest of the guys.



> Eddie Alvarez vs. Greg Loughran
> 
> Round one: Both fighters come out guns blazing, trading a flurry of hooks. Loughran drops Alvarez to a knee with a BIG punch. He pushes the Irishman up against the cage to get his bearings. He pulls back to unload, but again, Loughran gets the better of the exchanges. This is a BRAWL! Loughran nails Alvarez with a knee and the two begin to slow down. He finally gets Loughran up against the cage and trips him. Alvarez then grabs his head and goes for a guillotine choke. Loughran is sitting, with his back trapped against the cage, and can’t move. He has no choice but to tap. Alvarez holds on a little while longer just for good measure. That was very scary in the early going for Alvarez, but he once again showed his chin and grit to storm back and get the big win … complete with flying back flip off the top of the cage when all was said and done.
> 
> Final result: Eddie Alvarez defeats Greg Loughran via submission (guillotine choke) in round one



Complete results................

*BELLATOR I QUICK RESULTS:

Jorge Masvidal defeats Nick Agallar via technical knockout (strikes) in round one to advance to the second round of the lightweight tournament
Eddie Alvarez defeats Greg Loughran via submission (guillotine choke) in round one to advance to the second round of the lightweight tournament
Yahir Reyes defeats Nick Gonzalez via submission (rear naked choke) in round one to advance to the second round of the featherweight tournament
Estevan Payan defeats Luis Palomino via split decision to advance to the second round of the featherweight tournament
Joe Soto defeats Ben Greer via technical knockout (strikes) in round one to advance to the second round of the featherweight tournament
Toby Imada defeats Alonzo Martinez via submission (rear naked choke) in round one to advance to the second round of the lightweight tournament
Jonathan Brookins defeats Steven Ledbetter via submission (rear naked choke) in round one
Lorenzo Borgomeo defeats Daniel Morales via submission (rear naked choke) in round three
James Brasco defeats Kevin Abrante via submission (armbar) in round one
Moses Gabon defeats Chris Decaro via submission (triangle choke) in round one
Gary Padila defeats Daniel Sarafien via technical knockout (strikes) in round two*


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

im pissed this is only on deportes. i think im going to email espn about getting it on espn 2. how good was it?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> im pissed this is only on deportes. i think im going to email espn about getting it on espn 2. how good was it?


They didn't air it yet apparently..JP had the play by play. They're going to air it tomorrow.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alvarez and Masvidal showed up on this one like we knew they would.

I'm exctied to see these two in action again soon.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It was nice to see an Irish guy give a truly world class guy like Alvarez trouble.

Now if only we knew how to wrestle.....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah he had some power. He dropped Eddie pretty fast at first.

If he had some grappling under his belt the fight could've had a different outcome.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah it was a pretty hard punch, but Eddie was able to recover pretty quickly.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Alvarez has damn good recovey time. He ate a few of those in the Kawajiri fight aswell.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Alvarez has damn good recovey time. He ate a few of those in the Kawajiri fight aswell.



Eddie is proving to be one of the hardest guys to put away in regards to striking. Now if he would just keep his damn hands up......


----------

